# California Has Some Interesting



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I found this funny sign in Brisbane last year...took me a minute......


----------



## 04SUPERDUTY (Jul 3, 2006)

i think the funniest sign i saw in califoria was a "DO NOT SHOOT SIGNS" sign, i just could barely read it through the bullet holes.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cali has a bunch of stupid signs running west bound on I80 up donner pass for truckers.. The way they are written makes truckers look like a bunch of corn fed red necks... We know Cali hates trucks so we think Cali is just poking fun in there own little way at us..

Carey


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Cali has a bunch of stupid signs running west bound on I80 up donner pass for truckers.. The way they are written makes truckers look like a bunch of corn fed red necks... We know Cali hates trucks so we think Cali is just poking fun in there own little way at us..
> 
> Carey


Yeah, they always like to make fun of other folks. I bet now California would like to have the fuel revenues from those truckers...LOL. I can not think of a nicer state to go broke.

We out here in the east are just waiting for the big one, so we can have a fresh new beach on the Pacific to go to....








I just hope Pelosi is home for a visit at that time.

C


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cali has a new law starting here soon that will not allow semi refer units in Cali made before 2002.

The Cali farmers may see there veggies waste away this year. Cali people may see shortages on there store shelves too..

Its like a 5000 dollar fine to have a refridge semi unit that was made before 2002 inside of Cali after July 15th...

The industry standard for a refer unit is 15 years.. There will be a shortage of trucks with the proper unit..

The most populus state is wanting there people to go hungry...

They are wanting there farmers to go broke also..

I have never seen a state shoot itself in the foot like cali is doing..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The law will be simple for them to enforce.. One must have a sticker with a number on it on the refer unit..

The cali shipper must document that number. If they are caught loading a illegal refer they will not be in business no more..

Cali made it very simple to get there CARB law enforced..

Cali people need to stock up on perishables now..

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Let not make this Political.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

No politics here... Just the truth.. Those signs have been there since the 70's..

Stock up on perishables cali people!

This is about to become news and by then, the shelves will be lacking..

Carey


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Ouch! I certainly do not feel any west coast love here....And I always liked those signs on I-80 as a kid.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I love the west coast! Many truckers have wrote the state and suggested that the signs are not appropriate for the times we live in.. Cali has said, too bad, they are staying..

Its the only state in the nation that has such childish signs to give info of mtn passes.

We poke fun of Cali because they do such strange things such as not letting in reefers made before 2002 when we all know that the majority of semi refers are still being used from the 90's.. The emissions hasnt changed much till 2003 when egr took effect. They decided to let in one extra year of higher emission refers because they knew that there arent enough refers out there to keep Cali fed.

The truth is, they need to allow back to around '97-98 to keep enough refers available to keep the people fed.

We live in troubled times, and all I ask is why make things worse for everyone. Cali is at the pinnacle of that statement right now.. And there is no need for it..

Carey

To add a company buys a new semi refer for $75k plus options.. A company expects a 10-15 year lifespan for that money.. Then they sell and the unit will be used by small local companies for another 10 years before its retired.

I can tell you companies are not out there buying new refers to please cali's new law.. They have just decided to quit going to cali... Semi refers arent cheap and just the refer engine costs over 10k to replace.. companies are cost cutting now, not adding to there costs..

Who loses here... The cali people do... We all do but cali people loses more.. very sad state your state is putting you in..


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

[quote name='Scottyfish' date='Jun 22 2009, 12:15 PM' post='353476']
Ouch! I certainly do not feel any west coast love here....

X2


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I do not see anything stating a any coast love or lack off. What I read are facts that Carey is pointing out that someone can read as interesting or informational if you live in Ca. If his predictions prove to be true, you can say you read it here first.

John


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Most of the time the comments here are humorous, but there is a "bite" to some of the words above. Read them again and you will see as well. Sticks and stones.......whatever. I like it here.

We lead the way on a lot of issues because we have to. If you live in a state with as many people and vehicles, some restrictions have to be put in place. They can hurt, but eventually things work out and folks adapt to the changes. We will not go hungry, we are not going to fall into the ocean, etc.

Truth is, we just drove through that section of I-80 over the weekend, and a lot of the signs are gone. Perhaps due to the huge construction project between Colfax and the CA/NV state line repairing the raod deck and overcrossings.

Seriously, I am not taking anything personnaly here. I enjoy the verbal judo as much as the next person.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Scottyfish said:


> Most of the time the comments here are humorous, but there is a "bite" to some of the words above. Read them again and you will see as well. Sticks and stones.......whatever. I like it here.
> 
> We lead the way on a lot of issues because we have to. If you live in a state with as many people and vehicles, some restrictions have to be put in place. They can hurt, but eventually things work out and folks adapt to the changes. We will not go hungry, we are not going to fall into the ocean, etc.
> 
> ...


Not saying Cali is going to go hungry.. Cali will not go hungry.

Cali will have a shortage of popular and select perishables, (this can include medical) and will end up rescinding there law to mid 90's refers is what the trucking companies are saying and hoping. There is an overage of trucks in the country right now because of economy.. Cali's law will cause more of an overload of trucks in the rest of the country. The new cali law is so over the top, that it will force an overage of refers in the rest of the country and a huge shortage in cali. Some of the larger companies are saying this may be there final straw that does em in..

Since the veggie crop is in full swing in July, the farmers are already planning to see veggies rotting in there fields because of the over zealous law.

I would fully agree if the laws that Cali start up 1st really worked and helped the state. But few really do.. Our economy is so delicate right now that more laws that hurt all of us arent needed right now..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Click for a copy of the law

More in depth copy on pdf here

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Even affects cold storage operations. Many food warehouses store perishables at high volume times of the year in semi trailers because they run low on floor space.

click

Just keeping everyone up on what is happening.. I may haul rv's but I still read and listen to trucking related news, because changes that happen in trucking are seen "real world" at a later date..

Yea, Im a news nut..

A tidbit of info below about cold storage operations.. This is serious stuff all..

TRUs are defined as refrigeration systems that are powered by internal combustion engines. They control the environment of temperature-sensitive products in refrigerated trucks, trailers, railcars and shipping containers. They may be capable of cooling or heating. TRUs are used to transport and store many products, including, but not limited to food, pharmaceuticals, plants, medicines, blood, chemicals, photographic film, art work, and explosives. Some companies use TRUs for extended cold storage during the four- to six-week period before all of the major holidays. Distribution centers and grocery stores are known to run out of cold storage space in their buildings, so they store overflow goods in TRU-equipped trucks and trailers outside the grocery stores and distribution centers. Some distribution centers also use TRU-equipped trucks and trailers on a year-round basis for more than 24 hours, waiting for an open loading dock space or manpower to unload goods, or waiting for dispatch or driver pick-up. These operations sometimes continue for several days.

The initial concepts of the regulation being developed would limit the use of any internal combustion engine driven refrigeration system that is used at any facility, including grocery stores and distribution centers, for extended cold storage. "Extended cold storage" is tentatively defined as 24-hours of switch-on time, but could be any engine run time that is inefficient and not related to on-road transport, with certain exceptions. The regulation would encourage more energy-efficient operations that reduce emissions of GHGs from internal combustion engine-driven refrigeration systems. Use of electrically-driven refrigeration systems, cyogenic refrigeration, or adequately sized cold storage facilities would be encouraged

Carey


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

If I can throw my 2 cents in here....I don't see any of this as a love/hate Cal thing. I think it is a complicated issue where the state has to do something about the air quality AND try to accommodate the various industries ...like the trucking industry, that are so affected by new laws and regulations.

Somewhere, somehow we all carry the cost. Fresh fruits and veggies cost a heck of a lot more here believe me. (I get into the good ol' USA and go PIGGY on veggies and fruit at your prices). We import oranges, grapefruit, melons, grapes, and a host of other goodies, but that transportation cost does not come cheap. I have no idea how the truckers can make decent living today, Fuel, insurance, licensing, maintenance costs are all sky high, plus they do a job not many of us have an interest in doing, but if these guys packed it in, we would be hooped....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

vtxbud said:


> If I can throw my 2 cents in here....I don't see any of this as a love/hate Cal thing. I think it is a complicated issue where the state has to do something about the air quality AND try to accommodate the various industries ...like the trucking industry, that are so affected by new laws and regulations.
> 
> Somewhere, somehow we all carry the cost. Fresh fruits and veggies cost a heck of a lot more here believe me. (I get into the good ol' USA and go PIGGY on veggies and fruit at your prices). We import oranges, grapefruit, melons, grapes, and a host of other goodies, but that transportation cost does not come cheap. I have no idea how the truckers can make decent living today, Fuel, insurance, licensing, maintenance costs are all sky high, plus they do a job not many of us have an interest in doing, but if these guys packed it in, we would be hooped....


They are not making a living... Companies make profits based on pennies at millions of miles.. Thats why this Cali stuff is quite possibly going to put an end to many companies..

None of us are paying any income taxes helps.. The IRS gives us more in deductions than what the truck is making in real life..

My pick up gets 1.05-1.10 a mile.. It actually pays 1.30-1.40 a mile, but the company gets a cut.. I do few back hauls, so in essence I get 52-55 cents a mile for all miles..

The IRS gives me 52.5 cents a mile as a write off before depreciation.. I still get 50 bucks a day credit for being gone plus depreciation. My truck could make .75 cents a running mile and I still would never pay taxes..

So everything we make is going staright in our pockets..

Semis are making about 1.30-1.40 a mile. but by the time it actually gets to the truck, its down to .65-.80 cents a mile.. The brokers and companies all take cuts before the actual owner/driver gets it..

Again the semi owner writes off .525 cents a mile off the top.. Since semis cost so much, the depreciation covers the rest..

If we had to pay taxes, it would shut down every truck in the USA..

The US govt has always been good to us so we dont pay income taxes, because they know that the entire economy would come to a hault.. They try to make this up in highway tax based on fuel and weight.

So in essence our trucking and interstate commerce is totally govt subsidized.. Few people know this, but the taxes we would pay would be a large part of our incomes.. Since we dont pay taxes, we can still make 50k or so a year for an average truck driver.. Which is good money when compared to the actual money people make in this world..

One can sill make 50-70k a year as a driver, but one must have biz savey like no time in history right now..

I mean you have to watch costs to the 1/10 of a penny.. For instance, I never buy new tires, only used tires at 1/2 the cost. I change the driver side windshield wiper and transfer the old driver wiper to the passenger side. We stock up on parts and maintance items from online sources. We carry known parts that can create a tow situation.. I can go on and on.. But there is no extra to waste.. This goes for everyone in shipping right now.. This new Cali law is coming at a time when companies are at the pinnacle of making it or going bankrupt.

All I wish is we all could work together and we can rebuild this rotten economy.. But it just doesnt work that way anymore.. We are truely in a sad state of EPA over economy right now..

Carey


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If I can throw my 2 cents in here....I don't see any of this as a love/hate Cal thing. I think it is a complicated issue where the state has to do something about the air quality AND try to accommodate the various industries ...like the trucking industry, that are so affected by new laws and regulations.
> 
> Somewhere, somehow we all carry the cost. Fresh fruits and veggies cost a heck of a lot more here believe me. (I get into the good ol' USA and go PIGGY on veggies and fruit at your prices). We import oranges, grapefruit, melons, grapes, and a host of other goodies, but that transportation cost does not come cheap. I have no idea how the truckers can make decent living today, Fuel, insurance, licensing, maintenance costs are all sky high, plus they do a job not many of us have an interest in doing, but if these guys packed it in, we would be hooped....


They are not making a living... Companies make profits based on pennies at millions of miles.. Thats why this Cali stuff is quite possibly going to put an end to many companies..

None of us are paying any income taxes helps.. The IRS gives us more in deductions than what the truck is making in real life..

My pick up gets 1.05-1.10 a mile.. It actually pays 1.30-1.40 a mile, but the company gets a cut.. I do few back hauls, so in essence I get 52-55 cents a mile for all miles..

The IRS gives me 52.5 cents a mile as a write off before depreciation.. I still get 50 bucks a day credit for being gone plus depreciation. My truck could make .75 cents a running mile and I still would never pay taxes..

So everything we make is going staright in our pockets..

Semis are making about 1.30-1.40 a mile. but by the time it actually gets to the truck, its down to .65-.80 cents a mile.. The brokers and companies all take cuts before the actual driver gets it..

Again the semi writes off .525 cents a mile off the top.. Since semis cost so much, the depreciation covers the rest..

If we had to pay taxes, it would shut down every truck in the USA..

The US govt has always been good to us so we dont pay income taxes, because they know that the entire economy would come to a hault.. They try to make this up in highway tax based on fuel and weight.

So in essence our trucking and interstate commerce is totally govt subsidized.. Few people know this, but the taxes we would pay would be a large part of our incomes.. Since we dont pay taxes, we can still make 50k or so a year for an average truck driver.. Which is good money when compared to the actual money people make in this world..

Carey
[/quote]

Yep...but you guys work your tails off, then there is the log book issues, weights and on and on !!!


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

I thought this was a thread about funny signs on the road ?









Would like to see more of those


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

When I started reading this thread, it was about funny road signs.
It was a lot more enjoyable then.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

PDX_Doug said:


> When I started reading this thread, it was about funny road signs.
> It was a lot more enjoyable then.
> 
> 
> ...


Must apologize to the OP. No intent to Hi-jack your topic...though I do find it interesting to join in on a topic then watch as it expands and add to the expansion if possible, sort of like face to face conversations. Someone starts a conversation then it moves along, expands and can go any direction. Personally, I enjoy starting a subject and seeing where it goes...


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Let not make this Political.


NO COMMENT


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

This one is real and in California.


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Dan H. said:


> I thought this was a thread about funny signs on the road ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post one...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Saw one coming back that was next to a prision...DO NOT PICK UP HITCHHIKERS.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll have to look for the picture of the gas pump I took in Utah. The gas station was the only one for like 100 miles in each direction, and there was no other structure within site of it. The sign on the pump said "No out of town checks"


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I'll have to look for the picture of the gas pump I took in Utah. The gas station was the only one for like 100 miles in each direction, and there was no other structure within site of it. The sign on the pump said "No out of town checks"


That's awesome...


----------

